# Worried that Hootie will get hurt flying...



## danadear (Dec 30, 2010)

I have had Hootie my tiel for about a week now. He is my first bird. We are bonding well and he is really coming around. Apparently his former owner did not take him out of his cage for over a year.  Well now that he is pretty used to me I let him out of his cage. You can tell he hasn't flown in a while and is pretty rusty. he is actually improving but still doesn't seem to have great control. He usually crash lands and I am worried he is going to hurt himself. He also still doesn't like my hand although he will step up on it no problem when he is in a tight spot and needs help. Should I be worried about him getting hurt?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is he fully flighted or clipped? A fully flighted bird can be hurt or killed if he crashes into something solid at full speed. A clipped bird is in less danger since he can't go as fast, but he also won't have as much control as a fully flighted bird so he may crash more often.

Love the name Hootie!


----------



## danadear (Dec 30, 2010)

I assume he is fully flighted. Is he just out of practice? Ugh..now I'm scared to let him out but he loves to come out of his cage.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If he hasn't flown for a long time then his wing muscles will be weak from under-use. He'll build them back up fairly soon if he gets regular exercise.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think all my birds have crashed many of times when they first started to fly, cookie was worse as he flew straight up and banged his head, you would think he was a rocket as he was that fast how he didn't knock himself out i don't know


----------



## danadear (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my...poor cookie! thanks for the input guys..that makes me feel better.


----------



## manowar (Dec 30, 2010)

Our Frank has only had freedom for a couple of weeks. He's pretty useless, but steadily improving. He flies around and around quite controlled now but still finds landing, or at least deciding where to land, a challenge.


----------

